# TRT with HGH



## Kelly (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys,
Need more advice and thoughts from you. You have been awesome help in my last thread. I guess I will post this here since it also deals with TRT.  Like I stated in my introduction, I'm 45 yrs old and on cyp for TRT.  Pumping iron again at this age has been the best thing I have gotten back into. Back in the day, HGH wasn't really talked about much because we were young, and the stuff was expensive.  We got along just fine with the gear we had which was good.
Now, I'm wanting to add HGH to my regimen. I see so many benefits from it.  Not looking to get it on the black market though.  I'd like to run it by my Dr. And see how what he thinks. I want good gear.
I have been reading all I can here on this site, but have a hard time understanding some of the acronyms you all use when talking about it.(I have read the sticky on acronyms also)
What do you suggest as far as dosages and cycle time with it?  I've read where some of you taking HGH take other drugs along with it. I just had blood work done and my TSH was 2.33. To be honest, I know it's in the normal range, but that is about it.
Just need some thoughts from you all.
Thanks in advance, 
Kelly


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2014)

An anti aging dose of Hgh would be 2-4 iu/day.  Hgh is best used long term....not something you'd really cycle.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2014)

Agree with DF. 2-4 IUs of pharma HGH daily would be like the Fountain of Youth to someone your age (and mine). 

Def a long-term plan however in terms of benefits. Don't expect a sudden transformation overnight in areas of fat loss and lean mass. Some benefits do tend to surface more rapidly (better skin, improved sleep, better recovery). 

There's another thread in which I posted an article about the potential benefits of running T3 with your HGH if you're so inclined.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 29, 2014)

if you have the cash 1 kit every other month that would be great.  3-3.5iu a day would benefit you in many ways, just make sure your getting quality product and learn whats what in terms of use.


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

i agree with getting pharm grade only. too much garbage out now. But plan on dropping some coin, even for a trt dose.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 29, 2014)

I am getting mixed opinions where I'm reading about injection sites and IM or subQ.  The small insulin needles would seem to me to be alot more handy since you pin every day....Thoughts?


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2014)

Kelly said:


> I am getting mixed opinions where I'm reading about injection sites and IM or subQ.  The small insulin needles would seem to me to be alot more handy since you pin every day....Thoughts?



I've done both subQ & IM didn't seem to make a difference to me.  I used slin pins for both anyway.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 29, 2014)

Typically an anti aging dose would be around 2-4 ius a day. But what I've found out is there are a couple of factors that will determine your dosage. 1- quality of the GH and 2 your own personal sensitivity. 
For example. Hygetropins I could do 4 ius.  But with RIPTROPINS  anything past 2 ius and I could barely close my fist. Then again there are other guys that can tolerate even a higher dosage. 2 ius is a good starting point. But realistically you need to figure out what your own personal sensitivity is. You can't really go based on other people's dosage.


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

agreed. i would actually start at 1iu for 3-4 weeks and then bump by a .5iu from there until you reach a spot you feel if working. GH is $$$$ so you gotta be smart with that shit.


----------

